# Anyone wanna be online friends?



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi, anyone wanna be my online friend and do exposure therapy?


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

Elle Knight said:


> Hi, anyone wanna be my online friend and do exposure therapy?


What the heck is that? :smile2:


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

I could use some help with voice related chat and especially video chat if anyone is comfortable with that. What would you need help with specifically?

It's odd I do much better in person vs. non-text online chat


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Noraborealis said:


> I could use some help with voice related chat and especially video chat if anyone is comfortable with that. What would you need help with specifically?
> 
> It's odd I do much better in person vs. non-text online chat


Awww everything, basically. We could do both


----------



## skyg4 (Nov 22, 2014)

I would help if I could.


----------



## skyg4 (Nov 22, 2014)

Sorry for that short response. I would help. I need help myself. Making friends and connecting through exposure therapy is a good idea.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sure willing to help. What do you have in mind?


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

skyg4 said:


> Sorry for that short response. I would help. I need help myself. Making friends and connecting through exposure therapy is a good idea.


That's okay!! And yeah sure. That would be awesome. Do you have skype or any other video calling app?


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

chrisinmd said:


> Sure willing to help. What do you have in mind?


Thank you...we could do some video chatting?


----------



## skyg4 (Nov 22, 2014)

Its no problem. I do have skype.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds good I have skype PM me and ill give you the name


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello, I like to talk to you, if you also want to. You can reply to me at k.nadnakinam (at-gmail)

I usually avoid video chat because I don't smile but I can video chat with people here. 

Feel free to email me


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

I just chat with a stranger on Omegle

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say STAND WITH HONG KONG AGAINST THE CCP!

You: Hello

You: Nice to meet you

Stranger: sup dude

Stranger: where you from

You: I'm here just for chatting

You: I have social phobia

You: I don't laugh much

Stranger: what is that

You: I don't talk with people much

Stranger: for real

Stranger: but what part of the world are you from ?

You: India

You: and u?

Stranger: mexico

Stranger: well at the border

You: Holla Amigo

You: Is that Spanish?

Stranger: hahaha

Stranger: yeah

Stranger: hola cabron means hello ****er

You: ok

Stranger: hahahsaha

Stranger: so you can use it when ever you like

Stranger has disconnected.


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

The other chat

A person played some music

I said: Nice music

He asked where I'm from

I said: India

I asked him where he is from

He said: Philipines

I said: Pinoy

He said: I'm Pinoy and you are Bulok

I typed this since the conversation happened on Video chat.
Stranger has disconnected.


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

flaggers said:


> What the heck is that?


Do you mean Pinoy? It means the people from Philipines (General word, not offensive)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm up for chatting.


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

conantheworthless said:


> Omegle ? I only find porn addicts on there.


Yeah mostly. But I had general conversation with people there.


----------



## Joe291 (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi my name is Joe I am 60 years old just moved to Florida I have no friends here and I I don't know anyone here I really do like this weather but it is getting so frustrating being here I want to stay but I have no one to talk to so I might move on I don't know. I do suffer from major depressive disorder and right now it is kicked into high gear I signed on to this site looking or a friend to talk to


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

8888 said:


> I'm up for chatting.


Hey, youu


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Joe291 said:


> Hi my name is Joe I am 60 years old just moved to Florida I have no friends here and I I don't know anyone here I really do like this weather but it is getting so frustrating being here I want to stay but I have no one to talk to so I might move on I don't know. I do suffer from major depressive disorder and right now it is kicked into high gear I signed on to this site looking or a friend to talk to


Hi, Joe. I am sorry about your situation! Do you suffer from any anxiety disorder? Do you have any friendly neighbors?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@Elle Knight

You haven't responded to our last Private Message. Does that mean you decided you didn't want me as an online friend?


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

I_Exist said:


> @Elle Knight
> 
> You haven't responded to our last Private Message. Does that mean you decided you didn't want me as an online friend?


Ohh gosh, nooo! I am really sorry. I will respond, today, I promise....work has been really crazy! Pardon me &#128542;


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Elle Knight said:


> Ohh gosh, nooo! I am really sorry. I will respond, today, I promise....work has been really crazy! Pardon me &#128542;


I want to talk to you, but my work keeps me really busy and tired. I usually do my best writing over the weekends. Because that is when I have the most time to do it.  I hope that is ok with you.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Elle Knight said:


> Hey, youu


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

I_Exist said:


> Elle Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh gosh, nooo! I am really sorry. I will respond, today, I promise....work has been really crazy! Pardon me &#128542;
> ...


Yes, that's fine with me &#128578; awww I get busy too but it's okay


----------

